# Live music venues in Barrie



## dug dog (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi gang:

I'm gonna be in Barrie next week and am wondering if there are any venues offering live music mid-week. I'll probably be there on Friday the 25th as well. I'll be up in the north end of the city, so I expect there will be taxis involved.

Any ideas?


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

There are a number of places with most of them downtown in the city core. The Queens Hotel, The Ranch, The Mansion, The Roxx, Players, Sticky Fingers, Down The Road Pub.
ENjoy
TD


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, live music is alive and well in Barrie. I was there last July during Ribfest. Chuck a stone downtown and you'll hit a venue.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Thornton Davis said:


> There are a number of places with most of them downtown in the city core. The Queens Hotel, The Ranch, The Mansion, The Roxx, Players, Sticky Fingers, Down The Road Pub.
> ENjoy
> TD


im sorry,but i cant help but point out that all those venues sound like they are brothels or strip clubs.

i dunno,sounded funny to me........anyone?........no?

ok well,its just me then.

Bobby


----------

